# Thermal underwear / Polypro



## ballz (26 Dec 2013)

Good day all,

After a disappointing trip to Mark's where I found that no Helly Hanson or other good products were actually included in their Boxing Day sales, I am seeking some direction from someone. Does anybody know where I can get some decent thermal underwear (polypro, merino wool, etc? No cotton please) for a price that's worth it? I don't mind paying a bit of money for good stuff, either.

I'm a bit ticked with the issued stuff. Once again, the clothing system lets us down. I am told that because it is a "disposable" item we used to get 2x pairs of thermals each year. Well, that seems to no longer be the case, we get 2x pairs and must exchange them for another 2x pairs. The issued polypro is pretty good (I think so anyway), and I would be happy to use it and never buy expensive civilian stuff, but when you're doing a 2 weeks ex in January, 2 pairs just isn't enough. Even with good polypro you can sweat enough to make it damp/wet, at which point, you are better off wearing nothing, so 2 pairs just isn't enough...

Perhaps someone in the supply world that knows for sure can clarify for me whether or not I am supposed to get 2 pairs per year?


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Dec 2013)

Wierd, I've always heard it was next-to-skin and 2 pair per year as well.


----------



## sapperboysen (26 Dec 2013)

Sport Check/Atmosphere have a pretty good selection of base layers (under armour, Helly Hansen, Icebreaker, Columbia). They also have their boxing week sale until Dec. 29, so 20% off everything in the store.

Personally I would go with Icebreaker as it's merino wool. I've used it for civilian camping for a while now and I've been really happy with it. It's antimicrobial and is still warm when wet.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2013)

La  Tigre Gigantique in PemBrokeback sells cooper polypropylene  tops and bottoms for $15 each, most other stores should too.


----------



## chrisf (27 Dec 2013)

Costco sells merino wool long johns as well, our local costco is out of stock courtesy of Christmas, but I plan to buy a few pairs when they're back in stock.

They're very nice long johns.


----------



## Ludoc (27 Dec 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> After a disappointing trip to Mark's where I found that no Helly Hanson or other good products were actually included in their Boxing Day sales, I am seeking some direction from someone. Does anybody know where I can get some decent thermal underwear (polypro, merino wool, etc? No cotton please) for a price that's worth it? I don't mind paying a bit of money for good stuff, either.



Assorted men's base layer garments on sale for boxing week (including Helly Hansen): https://www.liveoutthere.com/underwear-baselayer/f/men_s/10_off-15_off-20_off-25_off-30_off-35_off-40_off-45_off-50_off/


----------



## EME Hopeful (27 Dec 2013)

You could always try your local ski/snowboard stores.  I know one mom and pop shop near me sells the good stuff (merino wool, Helly Hansen) and its not any more expensive than some of the big chain stores around.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Dec 2013)

I thought next to skin clothing was not exchangable but yours to keep. Maybe Vern can shed some light on this.


----------



## ballz (27 Dec 2013)

Thanks all.

When I went to Mark's I was hoping for a sale since it was Boxing Day, but they never included any of the good stuff like thermal underwear / long johns / etc in the sale. Sad face... SportChek usually has good Boxing Day sales, I'll check there, I didn't realize they carried Helly Hansen and honestly I don't find UA very warm at all, great for wicking away sweat though. Atmosphere and Cost-co for sure if Sport Chek has nothing.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Dec 2013)

Most UA stuff is for keeping you cool. UA has come out with Infrared that is supposed to be very good.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Dec 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Thanks all.
> 
> When I went to Mark's I was hoping for a sale since it was Boxing Day, but they never included any of the good stuff like thermal underwear / long johns / etc in the sale. Sad face... SportChek usually has good Boxing Day sales, I'll check there, I didn't realize they carried Helly Hansen and honestly I don't find UA very warm at all, great for wicking away sweat though. Atmosphere and Cost-co for sure if Sport Chek has nothing.



UA has very good cold-gear you just need too ensure you buy the stuff that is designed for cold weather.  I wear UA Base 4.0 when I am out in the back country and it is awesome.

Here is a link:

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/ca/en/mens-ua-base-40-crew/pid1239730-001#bv-reviews

I use UA Base for running in the winter as well and it keeps you very warm.


----------



## sapperboysen (28 Dec 2013)

Go to Atmosphere not Sport Check. Atmosphere does all the outdoor adventure activities and has the base layers. Sport Check and Atmosphere are usually the at the same location but they are being located at separate locations more and more (the store I work at is moving in February away from sport check in fact).


----------



## dimsum (28 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I thought next to skin clothing was not exchangable but yours to keep. Maybe Vern can shed some light on this.



I can see the conversation with the Sup Tech now:  "Two slightly used, possibly soiled pairs of long johns...."

 :boke:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I can see the conversation with the Sup Tech now:  "Two slightly used, possibly soiled pairs of long johns...."
> 
> :boke:



They tried that with us. "One for one exchange".

I brought in a whole bag. "What's in the bag?"

"Old underwear for exchange. Please count it."

"We don't want that, and I'm not counting it!! Get it off the counter! Your entitlement is x pair. Here you go."

I left with my new issue and my, mostly, still good used stuff.

Call their bluff, and while you're at it ask to see the written direction they are following and where it comes from.


----------



## MJP (14 Jan 2014)

Reviving just to put the policy from the Supply Admin Manual in here for future searchers.  Sorry for the bad formatting but it's a direct cut and paste and I am too lazy to fix it.

Next to Skin
1.
The items listed below are considered to be Next To Skin items and are authorized for yearly issue or exchange.
a.
Operational Undershirt
b.
Operational Underwear
c.
All CF Combat Sock System
2.
Reservists who have Class “B” and Class “C” contracts are authorized to replace next to skin items as per policy for Reg Force personnel. Class “A” Reservist will be held to a one for one exchange policy.


Retention Items
3.
The items listed below are to be retained by all Regular Force and Reserve Force members who have completed 12 months service prior to being released.
a.
All DEU clothing
b.
All non-operational maternity clothing
c.
All accoutrements
d.
All socks (except gortex)
e.
Sewing kit
f.
Belt trousers green cloth webbing material
g.
All Boots (excluding special purpose boots that can be re-issued i.e., firemen boots climbing boots, chainsaw boots, hazmat boots, lineman boots and mukluks)
h.
Cap knit, green, black, blue, midnight blue, Canadian average green
i.
Cap knit, Cadets, black, blue, green
j.
Cap knit, Quebec Medical Tech - burgundy
k.
Cap knit, Junior Canadian Rangers - dark green
l.
Drawers including Army Light Weight Thermal Drawers (LWTD)
m.
Undershirts including Army Light Weight Thermal Underwear (LWTU)
n.
Shirts black, Military Police
o.
Trousers and slacks black, Military Police
p.
Shirts, Dental and Medical
q.
Trousers, Dental and Medical
r.
Sandals
s.
Towels
t.
Berets
u.
Handkerchiefs
v.
Swim wear (trunks/suits)
w.
T-Shirt athletic
x.
Shorts athletic
y.
Med Tech “On Car” Uniforms


----------



## Veovius (13 Aug 2014)

Wait, MP clothing is kept by the member after release??


----------



## MJP (13 Aug 2014)

Veovius said:
			
		

> Wait, MP clothing is kept by the member after release??



Yes.   As are DEUs, Med Tech and other similar uniforms.


----------



## Veovius (13 Aug 2014)

Huh, that explains why I saw some at the 400 market.


----------



## MJP (13 Aug 2014)

Veovius said:
			
		

> Huh, that explains why I saw some at the 400 market.



Hopefully with the badges removed.  But essentially folks can do whatever they want with the kit they retain after they depart the CAF.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> But essentially folks can do whatever they want with the kit they retain after they depart the CAF.



Subject to criminal code and QR&O restrictions on the wearing of uniforms.


----------



## Shepard (13 Aug 2014)

ballz said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> After a disappointing trip to Mark's where I found that no Helly Hanson or other good products were actually included in their Boxing Day sales, I am seeking some direction from someone. Does anybody know where I can get some decent thermal underwear (polypro, merino wool, etc? No cotton please) for a price that's worth it? I don't mind paying a bit of money for good stuff, either.



I like Icebreakers' merino wool long johns. I get 50% off their stuff, so if you'd like me to help you out, send me a PM.

http://us.icebreaker.com/


----------

